# Fishing the Charles



## Jim (Aug 6, 2021)

I'm fishing the Charles River in Massachusetts today with my cousin and his son. My "Plan" is to use one technique and one technique only and that is the jig and jig&pig. 

I have to master this technique, it's eating me up inside that I just don't/can't get it.

Wish me luck! Hopefully, I will have a non-skunk report later on tonight.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 6, 2021)

Never used a jig for anything other than blue gill. Works pretty well for them. Look forward to seeing your report.


----------



## Jim (Aug 6, 2021)

Success……
Well, yes and no. Did manage a fish today but i was targeting bass. I stuck to my guns and used the jig even though everyone else on the boat was catching with stick baits!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimberlybenson (Aug 5, 2022)

I went fishing 3 times this year, and I haven't been able to catch big fish yet.


----------

